# Ace27s home theater



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is my set-up,
Pre-amp,
Integra DTC 9.8
Amp, 
Anthem PVA-7
L/C/R
Paradigm, Studio 100/Signature C3/Studio 100
Rear surrounds
Paradigm ADP 370's
Sub,
DIY SDX-15 in 12ft3 box tuned to 15.5hz/EP-2500
Mitsubishi HD1000 Projector
PS3 for Blu-Ray
A little bit of everything, but I like it!!!

Ace27


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have any pics of your setup? Are you running this in bedroom or a living room or a dedicated theater?
I just got my sdx 15 yesterday. I am about to plan a build on it now. Just have to decide if I want tp do a LLT or just a medium ported sized-4-6 ft^3 ported box. I'll be running it off a Crest CD-2000.


----------



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Its all set-up in my basement in a dedicated room. No pics yet I will have to figure how to post them soon..


----------



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are a few pics, as you can see the box is not complete, still have to fill a few holes and paint!!


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, your theater is beautiful! Have you had a chance to use the sub yet? If so, how doesa it handle that much power in that large box? I have my sdx in a 4.85ft^3 box tuned to 35hz with a 5.25"x15" port right now. It is a box I already had. I am planning on a different box. I just dont know if I will be going LLt or EBS yet. I might do the EBS at like 8 ft^3 tuned to 25 hz. 
Are you going to paint the sub enclosure black or gray?


----------



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks alot for looking bassman. So far with what I have listened to, the sub is a huge improvement over my old Paradigm PS-1000. The bass has way more presence in the room. Not near as boomy as well. The sub can handle the amp fine. I have plaved everything from hip-hop to country to CCR, games and a movie last night. Im happy that I built it. I plan to paint it black, mabey add a textured finish to it.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a sub that I painted with a roller. I used a roller with a really thick nap to give it more texture. It turned out nicely. Are you planning on possibly making a 2nd sub. I am just wondering about the other lonely amp channel that doesnt get to have any fun. Anyway, who doesnt like to look at a big pair?? :yes::yes:


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Look at the price to performance ratio. $500-$600 or thereabouts For the PS-1000 compared to the price for the EP2500 and css15 and a few sheets of mdf. You probably spent $150 more and now have 3-4x the sub!! Thats why I wont ever buy a buy an out the box sub ever again. I just wish I had an extra room to dedicate to a theater! I have 2 theaters to make up for it though.


----------



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hahaha, thats to funny....What to do with the other channel. Thats one of the first things that went through my head when I fired up this one!! For the textured finished,I was thinking about some kind of an automotive undercoating. You are right on about the 3-4X more sub. I was playing some music with a good amount of bass on the SDX and then changed over to the 1000. What a difference!! Like you say dollar for dollar its a great way to go....


----------

